# Using broadband: Secondary DNS is all 0s, 722



## asmodean (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi there folks,

I recently upgraded to Dish from DirecTV and got a 722 DVR unit. I am attempting to use the broadband connection to "phone home" instead of a landline (I don't have one). I am plugging the 722 directly into my router via cable (not using wireless, this is hardwired). 

When plugged in, the 722 successfully pulls an IP address via DHCP from my router, and the "Network Setup" screen shows all details filled except the "Secondary DNS" address (which is 0.0.0.0). What's more, the "Connection Status" is "Not Connected."

The details: I have no other DVR/Dish devices on the network. I have two other hardwired computers on the network. The router is a DI-524. Comcast is my ISP. The 722 is running L5.11. I've followed the Networking Setup PDF from the Tech Portal and reset the router, 722, and modem - with no effect. I've left things plugged-in and on for a while to see if time worked, no effect. I've left things unplugged and off for a while to see if time worked that way, no effect.

I searched the forum and couldn't find a similar issue, but this is my first post so I'm hoping I conform to the forum policy.

Anyone seen this and/or have suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

asmodean said:


> Hi there folks,
> 
> I recently upgraded to Dish from DirecTV and got a 722 DVR unit. I am attempting to use the broadband connection to "phone home" instead of a landline (I don't have one). I am plugging the 722 directly into my router via cable (not using wireless, this is hardwired).
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk
First, restart your modem/router. Then try to reset your 722 connection.

If that doesn't work, with the Ethernet cable connected to the 722 and router, try restarting the 722. After it comes back up, go into Network Setup, select Reset Connection, and see if you can connect.

If that does not work, try using a know good Ethernet cable, and connect it to a known working port on the router.

If that doesn't work, try running your router configuration CD, with the 722 connected to it.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

You only need a primary DNS. The secondary might not be set, so that's OK.

As for not connected, that's interesting. I am assuming your other computers get to the internet OK.

Maybe your ISP requires a proxy setting. I have wondered if dish would break with a proxy server.


----------



## asmodean (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks to you both!

I will try some variations on the on/off-and-reset thing as Ken suggests, but because I'm able to successfully DHCP an IP address - I don't believe it's an issue of one device "seeing" or "talking to" the other. Of course, I've been known to be wrong once or twice in my lifetime...

Regarding the need for a secondary DNS string - I was actually under the same impression: that it's unnecessary. In fact, I don't think my router will ever give out a secondary DNS that's different from the primary (just blind guessing here). And, yes, all my other connected devices are whirring along the internet tubes as-expected.

At one point I thought perhaps my router might be blocking a key port that the 722 needs, so I placed the 722 in the DMZ as a test and did a "Reset Connection" from the 722 Network Setup panel. This still failed to get connected (or get a secondary DNS string, for that matter). I didn't, however, leave it wide-open like this for long. Maybe I'll give it some more time in the DMZ as a test.

I shall solider on, and try a few more things... Any further suggestions are always appreciated!!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

All IP connections for the receiver are outbound so you do not need to be in a DMZ. The receiver never gets connections initiated from the outside.

Do You have any HomePlug devices on your network? I have had some problems with the receiver attempting to create a HomePlug connection that fails and then not establishing the wired connection. But, doing a Reset Connection nornally corrects that.

I use a DI-524 router without any problems but of course there are lots of different ways to configure it.


----------



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

A little un-related but does anyone still get the "reciever must be connected to a phone line" nag while using High Speed connection? I disconnected my phone line a couple months ago and I still get that on my 722 every week or so... I know it's connected to the internet and updating, just wondering if anyone else is still getting that...

Thanks,


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

If the primary DNS is 192.168.0.1 then the router is set to redirect the DNS.


----------



## asmodean (Jul 8, 2008)

Many thanks again for the replies.

ChuckA - No, I don't have any HomePlug (or any other IP-over-power) devices on the network. It's heartening to know that you're using the same router with success, and this leads me further down the path that perhaps Comcast, and not the router, is the issue here.

Ddavis - The primary DNS is indeed set and presumably redirecting, just nothing in secondary (which, again, I think is OK). 

I'm gonna fool with it some more tonight... but additional thoughts are always welcomed. I'd really like to get that no-phoneline charge off the bill 

Take care.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

I've seen the "not connected" message in the Network Setup page, only to find, it is actually connected.
You can also check the connection in Menu >6 >3 >Connection.


----------



## asmodean (Jul 8, 2008)

Oops, Ken - I should have mentioned that I also did do a connection check, to which the 722 responded it had "failed" for both phone (expected) and broadband (not entirely unexpected, since it said it wasn't connected, but a bummer nonetheless). Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Just curious, have you tried accessing the DishONLINE PPV titles to see if they show up. I plugged in a ethernet cable from my 622 to the router and just hit the DVR button and then chose the DishONLINE titles and blammo there they were. OTOH I do have Optonline and they seem to be better regarded than Comcast for internet.

Good Luck


----------



## asmodean (Jul 8, 2008)

@TBoneit: I indeed have tried this. I don't get the movie images (just a Dish logo instead), and when I click on any of the options I get the message that says I "need to be connected" to use the DishOnline features. So, seems I'm truly disconnected, not just "phantom" disconnected as some have seen. Lucky me


----------



## asmodean (Jul 8, 2008)

Well either by magic or the L5.12 update I got today, the dang thing just connected tonight. First try. 

Thanks everyone for your time and suggestions. I'm chalking this up to gremlins and/or solar flares.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

SkipperTW said:


> A little un-related but does anyone still get the "reciever must be connected to a phone line" nag while using High Speed connection? I disconnected my phone line a couple months ago and I still get that on my 722 every week or so... I know it's connected to the internet and updating, just wondering if anyone else is still getting that...
> 
> Thanks,


Someone (kids?) unplugged the game adapter which makes my 722 wireless. I started getting those messages. The next day after I powered it back up, the messages went away. They haven't come back.


----------

